# my lutino baby



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

my baby is now 20 days old he is a male lutino
i am currently handfeeding him with no problems so far
he weighs 80.0 grams
will post pics tomorrow if i can


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

aww so cute please post pics and how do u know hes a male from that young and plus i thought it was really hard to tell the sex of lutinos did u do spot sexing


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

from the genetic info of the parents they can only produce male lutino offspring the females would be lutino pearls 
which this baby feathers does not have pearlings so...
he is a male lutino chick then
will post updated pics soon but here is a pic at 8 days old of him












and this one he is 1 day old


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww he is so cute


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Awwww<33 So cutee!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you all
will post newer ones soon 
no camera right now


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

baby is still doing well 
weighs 85.7 grams now


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

What a precious baby!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

a little off topic :blush:
but if i was to band my baby what age do you do it by?
where do you get the bands from?
how much do the bands cost and how many do you get in a pack or how ever they are sold?
how do you attach it on?
thankyou all


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

does anyone ban their babies here
and know the answers to above posting?
thanx


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I sure i see some on ebay


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty lperry ill start this question in a new thread and see what comes out of this question
thanks for the info


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

baby is fine 
he weighs 88 grams now as of yesterday


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

and where are the pics  lol


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

You guys are so lucky!! Im going crazy hoping that my eggs hatch. I want a baby tiel  
God bless you guys.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

What a beautiful baby boy!!!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

he flew last night for the 1st time:clap:
and it was to me


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pics pics pics lol


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

hey guys 
i ran out of formula for baby....
i am gonna have to feed baby ,baby formula its rice formula will this be ok til tomorrow
id have to feed him 3x with it til tomorrow
what do you think?


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm sure thats fine, especially only for a day How old is the baby??? Mine will be 28 days tommorrow


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

mine a month old today
i decided to wet pellets instead and feed him those
thanks all


----------

